# My last call ever?



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This may be my last call for sale. (World ending tomorrow) :smile:
Anyway, it's Tamboti with a fancy band of Tungsten Carbide and Gold plating. Like the others, it is tenon fitted. It is sanded, sealed and finished and waxed inside and out.



















$50 and I'll pay the first class postage and delivery conformation to anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice call Weasel !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a pretty call, I really like the ring.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice last offering. Love that gold touch!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Smokin Hot Call !!! That grain flow is awesome.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments. I too really like the grain of this call. That and it feels like silk to hold it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful call weasel !


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow that is sweet! Glad the world didn't end so you can make more calls! Lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This call is sold.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice again...Weasel


----------

